# February Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The poll is open.
It's a short month so there's only 4 days to vote!!!


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

They are all so good! Good luck to everyone who entered!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Just voted, really glad it's multiple choice!

All great entries, this was a fun theme.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

It was so hard to choose!!! All fabulous submissions 💖


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's becoming a close race. Your vote can really make a difference!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The poll closes in 2 days!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Get yourvotes in before this poll closes tomorrow at 12:17 PM.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Last few hours to vote...it's getting close!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*Congrats to* *diane0905 for having the winning February Photo!*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations diane0905!

All the entries were really great!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Congratulations diane0905. What a lovely photo! That expression is priceless 🙂


----------

